# AutoCAD 2011



## Master slacker (May 23, 2012)

So I import a DWF file into AutoCAD as an underlay - the only way to bring in a DWF. I make my little edits, save it, export it as a PDF, and print the PDF. When I print it, the stupid ass underlay (my original DWF import) isn't BLACK, it's GRAY (light). But my edits come out nice and red, as they should.

WTF does the original image come out BLACK? It's only from the printer as the image in Adobe looks black as it should.

:brickwall:


----------



## blybrook PE (May 23, 2012)

Try printing straight to PDF, don't export. Sounds like the transparancy settings are whack under the export feature.

Been too long since I've tried importing a DWF and then printing a PDF to really test out this issue. I have seen it before though; I'll think about it more and if I figure out a different way to solve the issue, I'll post back.


----------



## Master slacker (May 23, 2012)

I've set everything in the export to monochrome, 100% contrast, and mixes of everything to no avail. On the 'puter it all looks good. When printed, I speak in expletives.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 23, 2012)

I just tried to replicate the problem with my ACAD 2011 and 2012. I could not get the DWF to print lighter than the original file, regardless if I exported to PDF, plot to PDF, plot to DWF then PDF or plot straight to the printer.

There HAS to be a setting that is different between our two machines and it is what is causing your issue. I have most likely fixed it in the past and don't remember what the heck I did.

Under Options, Display, what is your Fade control set at? I'm set at -90. In place edits at 50. This is a change from default settings to make my drawings work properly; it is the first thing I can think of that may be causing your issue.


----------



## ptatohed (May 23, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> So I import a DWF file into AutoCAD as an underlay - the only way to bring in a DWF. I make my little edits, save it, export it as a PDF, and print the PDF. When I print it, the stupid ass underlay (my original DWF import) isn't BLACK, it's GRAY (light). But my edits come out nice and red, as they should.
> 
> WTF does the original image come out BLACK? It's only from the printer as the image in Adobe looks black as it should.
> 
> :brickwall:


It sounds like the problem might be with Adobe (or your plotter) and not ACAD if ACAD is making a perfect PDF, right? What happens if you send your drawing directly to the plotter from ACAD instead of making a PDF first? Like bly said, try changing the Fade on your DWF Underlay. Although, I'd suggest a low number, not a high number. Stock is 25 I believe. The higher the number, the more your DWF fades into the background. Try a number less than 25. Good luck.


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 24, 2012)

When you go to print is the toggle for _print transparency_ checked? If so, uncheck it. Bam.


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2012)

Hmmm.... Not seeing any "options" or "display" in 2011.

I did, however, search for "fade control" and came up with PDFADJUST and DWFADJUST. I changed the Fade to 0 and Contrast to 100. It's better, but not as dark as I'd like. Oh well, I'm only doing this to note modifications on P&amp;ID's.

Side note, the last time I used AutoCAD, it was R14... and it was just released...


----------



## blybrook PE (May 24, 2012)

Type options and hit enter; you'll get a large dialog box. Then go do the display tab, the fade control I mentioned above will be in the lower right corner of that dialog box.

HTH


----------



## ptatohed (May 24, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> Type options and hit enter; you'll get a large dialog box. Then go do the display tab, the fade control I mentioned above will be in the lower right corner of that dialog box.
> 
> HTH


bly, I think the fade you are talking about is for xrefs and it is only a visual setting. It has no bearing on plot results. Mine is set to -90 (which I assume is stock because I don't recall changing it). The fade I am talking about is for the DWF specifically and affects plotting.

To access the DWF fade (and contrast) setting, simply 'touch' (highlight) your DWF and if you have A2010+, then your menu panels/palettes at the top should change to DWF edit specific. The fade setting will be on the left. Mine is set to 25.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 24, 2012)

Ok, that's the only setting I know I've changed on my machine. If the PDF is coming out correctly, then it's probably not a CAD issue; but an Adobe one. You probably have the proper fade mentioned, but I'm trying to replicate the issue and not being able to.

I do have the DWF specific options when I highlight the item, but changing the values in there didn't replicate the problem as MS has laid it out.

I'm starting to lean more towards an Adobe issue than a CAD one.


----------



## bradlelf (May 29, 2012)

I cannot replicate the problem either, sounds like an Adobe issue.


----------

